# Australia Day is coming



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

January 26, 2010. which district will you be celebrating


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Sadly, I will still be in the middle of my Asian tour at that time. Kinda going to have to miss all the great parades and activities and a chance for a no work day. lol. thinking about all the parties and beer they oughta be handing with promos or discounts.


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

johnnymac said:


> January 26, 2010. which district will you be celebrating


I will be celebrating Australia Day in Perth. I hope this year is a good year for everyone here on au forum.


----------



## kaz101 (Feb 17, 2010)

We celebrated locally in the Limestone Coast. 

We have a charity breakfast cooked by one of the Rotary clubs and there is an Australia Day concert and city awards. It was the first one we'd been to and we really enjoyed it. Lots of money was raised for charity too including Shelterboxes which were used in the Victorian fires last year and have also been used in Haiti this year. Basically they are used when ever there is a disaster and people need accommodation. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Alena (Feb 18, 2010)

I wish I could be in Australia that day! What are traditional actions, that australian during the celebration?


----------

